# Orla the princess announces...



## singinggoatgirl (Apr 13, 2016)

A single huge baby girl! I’m open to name ideas. I loooove her coloring!

I think Orla needs some sort of award for upholding the doe code so very thoroughly. First, the calendar says today is not anywhere close to a possible due date. I’ve been pulling hair out for a month and a half now. I thought she must not have taken in June and must be due in February like the other does. Next, she held out during the week she was at a friend’s house and refused to kid for that friend. Then, that friend ended up being Orla’s midwife anyway because I was gone at my own OB appointment! Irony!


----------



## KST Goat Farm (Jul 29, 2019)

Congratulations.:inlove: How about Susie.


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Congrats! We need to see more pictures once everyones settled in! I gotta see her cute little face!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Awwww a doe! Orla must have known you have a sensitive sniffer right now  
What a good girl thinking about making things easier on you. Lol


----------



## singinggoatgirl (Apr 13, 2016)

She was so thoughtful! The baby might even be polled! I'm so happy! 

I'll have to take pictures tomorrow when the sun is up. After teaching Orla about nursing and getting the bonding suite ready for them, I had to come back in and do damage control on the house after it being neglected for a day.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

What a good pic of mom and baby. I would like to see babies face and side shots. They both look good! Congrats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute, congrats.


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

awwwww awqesome


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 3, 2018)

Congrats!


----------



## NDinKY (Aug 3, 2019)

Congrats! She’s very cute!


----------



## singinggoatgirl (Apr 13, 2016)

Here are the pictures! She’s so active and adventurous, it’s hard to get a decent picture.


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Awwww:inlove: She is adorable!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

She is adorable! I love the last picture ,where you are holding her. Her face looks like she is saying...darn..she caught me...
Lol lol
So cute!


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 7, 2018)

️️ How about Etain which is Celtic for 'little fire' 
or
Gwyndolin: of the white brow (or poll in her case) 
Keely: beautiful
Maeve: Irish for intoxicating, also a great Irish Queen 
Reaghan: nobility
My favorite is Maeve. Orla and Maeve sound nice together.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Moon spot? Because of the small white spots.


----------



## Darby77 (Apr 23, 2016)

Omg sooo cute!!


----------



## seachick (Jun 2, 2010)

I agree: 'Maeve'! She is just beautiful!


----------

